# Rich Mountain bears



## Burney (Oct 22, 2012)

Headin up to rich mtn, any tips on where to find the bears? Looking to get one with my bow,


----------



## boarman1 (Oct 23, 2012)

I thought season is over up there


----------



## Burney (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm goin to the bow only tract, it's still on up there


----------



## ProphesyMountainHunter (Oct 26, 2012)

seen plenty of deer on that tract, never any bears though


----------



## Burney (Oct 27, 2012)

Seen or heard of n e monsters on there?


----------



## schawk26 (Oct 30, 2012)

I plan on making it up for a long weekend trip to hunt mid-late November. I have never been but I have a cabin in Ellijay so I will be staying there. I want to hunt the Bow only, let me know how it goes for you if you hunt it before I do.


----------



## crokseti (Nov 2, 2012)

I have a friend that lives on Stanley Creek Rd. not far from the wma that has a biggun constantly cruisin his area and gettin in to stuff.


----------



## LisaKRay (Nov 8, 2012)

I had been to Rich mountain nice place if you are looking for deer. You can find black bear also sometimes. Cartecay River runs through this place best place for fishing and boating also.


----------

